# New Type I Exhaust Install



## fireguy (Sep 6, 2010)

I need some advice.  We are doing a fire suppresion system and the gas install in a commercial resturant.  Yesterday, I  inspected the job my guys did last week, not too bad for their first install w/o me always on site.  The water heater gas pipe will be too short, the appliance piping needs to be secured better, they did not use enough straps on the EMT.  But nothing that cannot be fixed before the inspection.  Even the hole in the ceiling made by someones foot will be fixed.

My problem is some of the  work done by other trades.  Work like using red silicone to seal the duct joints, ( they did use silver spray paint to cover most of the silicone) no hinge kit on the fan, no intake air, screws penetrating the hood, no hinge kit on the fan. There are  more appliances than listed on the original permit, so the air movement will not meet Oregon Mechanical Specialty Code 2010.  I have expressed my concerns to the inspector twice, but the exhaust system has not been inspected yet.  Now they want an inspection this week for a temporary occupation permit.  My personal opinion is non-compliant issues will never be fixed.

What do I do, try to talk to the inspector again?  Or do I take lots of pictures so when the place burns, I can protect myself?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 6, 2010)

Take lots of pictures. Notify the GC. Notify your insurance Co. Let it go.


----------



## cda (Sep 6, 2010)

Sounds like you need the highest person in the inspection department to pay an inspection with you


----------



## cda (Sep 6, 2010)

Fireguy what do you do for a living???


----------



## fireguy (Sep 6, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> Fireguy what do you do for a living???


I am  a contractor, Oregon license 78491.  My shop is small, 3 full-time and 3 part-time. We service and install extinguishers, resturant & industrial systems.  We service & repair  sprinklers, but  do not install sprinklers.  We work with an alarm company for alarm work. I have installed Type I exhaust systems, just enough to know I need to have someone else do that work.   We are not the cheapest and I have walked when clients want work that does not meet code.  My company has been in business for 33 years.  I also have experience riding the tailboard, paid and volunteer.  I have seen the result of crap work, on the contracting side and on the inspection side.  I have very little patience for poor work.

The inspector I have talked to is the chief inspector, and his knowledge of commercial kitchens seems to be lacking.


----------



## cda (Sep 6, 2010)

can you NOT certify, tag or what ever your state/ city requires, till the items are corrected,

as in the business will not open till they are fixed and you approve the system??

fire dept have any say over the system??


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 6, 2010)

Sort of agree with MH.  Take photos, notify the GC and in addition the Mech. Inspector (if applicable) and call it a day.  Do what you do and do not worry about things beyond one's span of control.  Notification is a notice enough to get action id necessary.


----------



## cda (Sep 6, 2010)

Any other state agency that has control over this?

Licensing agency,,  state fire marshal  etc???

That can be contacted


----------



## cda (Sep 6, 2010)

Any other state agency that has control over this?

Licensing agency,,  state fire marshal  etc???

That can be contacted


----------



## fireguy (Sep 7, 2010)

My experience has been that the Contractor's Board and the State FM will not take a stand on work that does not meet code.  And the local FD  lost the Fire Inspector position about 5 years ago.  Even when the position was filed,  they did  very little enforcement. The last I knew, th FD had something called "Self Inspection" that was filled out by the business owner.  Of course we can imagine how many operators noted any defiencies.

I will just take pictures, list any problems and scan them into my computer.  At least the work we do will comply with the OMC 2010.   I know that because  the plans examiner  took all of 3 minutes to OK my plan for the fire suppression system.

If you will excuse me, I am going to bang my head against the wall, again.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Sep 7, 2010)

I think I had those guys in my jurisdiction a couple of years ago. I tagged thier hood because the duct was not welded, but had red fireplace caulk smeared all over everything. These guys did not even try to spray paint over it. They said that this is the installation requirements for New York. I told them if they were in New York it might pass. (No offence to New York) The day before grand opening, another contractor came in a replaced everything with welded duct. Still not an expert in Type I hood inspections, but when it is that obvious, it is easy to tag for non-compliance.


----------



## cda (Sep 7, 2010)

Ok

Last resort give copy of pictures and written explanation of problems to the actual owner, then go fishing!!!!


----------



## RJJ (Sep 8, 2010)

cda: I like the last part!


----------



## peach (Sep 12, 2010)

IMC 507.7.1 ... type I hoods.  External hood joints, seams and penetrations shall be made with a continuous external liquid tight weld or braze....  the internal joints need to be readily cleanable


----------



## fireguy (Sep 12, 2010)

I loaded the van for tomorrows trip to the resturant.  What I do not have, I can easily get at the pipe supply house.  It should be an interesting day.  And my guy who is helping tommorow has never been involved in a gas test, or commisioning the appliances.  Maybe the first item should be to get a permit for the gas work.


----------



## fireguy (Sep 29, 2010)

We passed the gas pressure test, today I am commisioning the gas appliances.  Yesterday we changed the suppression system because they moved appliances around.

They have added a gas fired convection oven, outside of the hood.  My understanding is the gas fumes need to be vented outside the building. Usually we see the gas vented into the hood, which is what I want to do. My question is does the vent need to be welded liqued tight?  I often see the flexible metal dryer vent, but I know that is not listed for the temps we see during a hood fire, nor is it listed for the use.  I did leave a phone message at the inspectors office yesterday, but I do not expect a response until the inspection tomorow.  Besides, input from others is always usefull.


----------

